# Identify PLANT Please:)



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry couldnt get better pics
I got it as sunset hygro but it has no resemblance to it. leaf is green, underneath the leaf is pinkish/red


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

definitely not sunset hygro,for me it looks like a ludwiga repen "rubin"


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

l. repen indeed


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

l. repen +1


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou everyone.


----------

